# Lower back pain after orgasm



## sperabo

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone's pregnancy is treating them well! I haven't been on this board for this pregnancy until now, but I was on it religiously during my first baby! There is something new that has popped up with this baby, however, that I did not experience with my little girl. I am hoping someone can shed some light on what is happening.

After orgasm, with or without penetration, I have a horrible cramping/aching in my lower right back. Sometimes it wraps up around my side to about half way up my side. It is always the right side, and it last anywhere from a few minutes to an hour. It is the same pain that I experience if I happen to end up turned on my back during sleep and awake with pain. What is happening here? Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## sperabo

Idk if this will help or not, but I am 19 weeks.


----------



## whatwillbe

I dont really know as im single, but ive read other posts about this and a lot of people have said an orgasm can cause the uterus to contract and it can feel a bit uncomfortable, but shouldnt usually be anything to worry about x


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

I think it may be ligament pain. I had it bad after my son was born, resulting in my right side and lower back feeling like it was twisting. I even got tested to make sure it wasn't a gall bladder attack. Xrays, ultrasounds etc all showed nothing, so it was concluded I just pulled a round ligament that never healed right. 

So that's my guess, round ligament pain. :thumbup:


----------



## sperabo

Thank you for the replies! Round ligament pain didn't hit me until much later last time. That is probably what it is combined with the uterus contracting. Thank you!


----------



## lemongrass

Ligament pain for sure! The uterus does contract after orgasm- some women can feel it more than others. I felt it every time in the beginning and then stopped for a month or two and now I can feel it again. Now my baby kicks after I orgasm too which is weird.


----------



## Mrs5707

I just wish I was having orgasms! :brat:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I get bad cramping after an orgasam, so I have just give up on them. Plain old sex will do me! :blush:


----------



## icklemonster

I didn't dtd early on but from 11 weeks until about 14 weeks I did get slight cramping after an orgasm. Then for some reason I haven't had any cramps since. I did read that cramping after orgasm is common though in pregnancy. Maybe just mention it to your midwife at your next appointment xxx


----------

